

[Show HN] MAP - (Indian) MPs Attending Parliament - bkamapantula
http://opinionatedindian.org/MPAttendance/

======
pdevr
Wish every country had something like this.

Maybe you should show the aggregate as well. It is difficult to find out what
percentage of "MPs" attended a session.

~~~
bkamapantula
Good suggestion pdevr.

Updated with the aggregate information (in each session). Aggregation overall
is a pending task.

~~~
pdevr
Awesome. There seems to be a bug: the numbers for "> 75%" and "< 65%" look
like they're the same?

~~~
bkamapantula
Yes. A Twitter user pointed that to me. Fixed now.

